
CloudEnvy: Development in the cloud - jakedahn
http://jake.ai/cloudenvy-development-in-the-cloud
======
contingencies
Heh, that's almost exactly what I'm working on now. After looking at OpenStack
and other solutions, I rolled my own.

My solution is cloud agnostic, and does have (almost-there!) multi-node
support, and was built to support a local cloud provider (via Linux
Containers) .. so you don't have to be online, pay an external provider, or
pay the latency cost if you want to run stuff .. you can just do it locally.

This is LOADS more complex than it may seem: due to dynamic virtual network
infrastructure, configuration dependencies on network locality, resource
requirements, portability concerns, security concerns, etc.

Our primary non-local cloud provider is EC2.

~~~
jakedahn
Running OpenStack locally on your linux machine and interacting with it via an
API may help with some of the networking complexities you're running into.

Is your project open source? I'd be interested to chat about how you're
approaching the multi-node support in your stuff.

Please shoot me an email or send a tweet: jake@markupisart.com / @jakedahn on
twitter

~~~
tateeskew
You both should take a look at Salt Cloud. Since you are already working with
Python Jake it may be worth looking into. The project is doing a lot of the
same things and it has the advantage of bootstrapping with Salt.

~~~
23david
I hack on salt-cloud, and found it to be a useful tool. And getting better
every day... <http://github.com/saltstack/salt-cloud>

If you build a few map files using salt-cloud, you have a quick vagrant-ish
setup that you can start/stop/destroy with ease. Super easy to have a whole
test cluster boot up for quick test/dev work. Fyi, salt is really awesome for
people looking for alternatives to chef/puppet: <http://saltstack.org>

------
chadthebad
Awesome. I'm looking forward to EC2 integration.

